# Machine Moving: Indiana To Mn



## Uglydog (Mar 14, 2015)

Last weekend we once again had the priviledge of engoying bigearls hospitality.
Three of us made the 14+hour trip to Earls home & shop in Indiana.
We were met there by Toag (Jerry), who we were able to coax into helping us. 
The five of us loaded a little Millrite (#1,200), a Van Norman 22LU (#3,300), and a Lodge & Shipley 12x54 (#5,000). We left Friday morning early, loaded all day Saturday, and arrived back in MN on Sunday. Rotating drivers every several hours. 

The event was not without it's challenges. Like most of us who suffer from the vacant floor space attracts machines disease, Earl is blessed with a collection of large machines. We frequently had to move a machine in order to get the machine we intended ot load to clear. 

Earl topped of his excellent machines and very fair prices, with a place to take a nap, a hot breakfast and Earl burgers (one pound burgers with jalapenos and cheese).

We are all in debt to Toag who helped us think through the process of safe loading.

Daryl
MN


----------



## xalky (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey Daryl. Glad to hear that everything went well with the move.  I have to do something very similar in the coming months, moving from CT to TN , about a 650 mile move, 12 hr drive. Did you guys put all 3 machines on the trailer in the photos? How did you get the machines up on and off the trailer? What sort of truck did you guys use to haul the trailer? I have a 13,500 GVW dual axle tilt trailer that I'll be using to haul my machines down to TN and I'll be pulling it with my express van 3500.

Any way, any and all info would be appreciated.

Thanks
Marcel


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 14, 2015)

I am not suggesting this is best practice.
We/I are not professional drivers or riggers.  
Obey all laws and know the limits of all your equipment. 
I need to credit the team, and especially Toag for safe loading.

My truck is a heavy 3/4 ton. Legal to pull #15,000, I can't recall the tongue weight rating at the moment. But, you've got to know the number.
My trailer is a car hauler licensed at #12,000, she's got ramps and a winch.
Before we left, I had a mechanic go over the truck and the trailer. 
Based on my 911 experience, it's my belief that a loose load, sudden braking, a blow out or other mechanical failure is usually the failure of the operator to pre-plan and double check everything prior to the trip and at every stop/break of the work cycle.  

In addition to the hand winch, I've got two commercial come-alongs. We brought a pile of chains, tie downs and straps.

As we didn't have access to a fork, or overhead lifts. We were limited to a couple options for loading.
Earl has a tilt bed trailer. One option was to load to the tilt bed which sits much lower to the ground. Move the tilt bed to my staged car hauler (24inch from ground) tilt the tilt bed up and then winch to the hauler.

What we ended up doing was moving the ramps close together, while keeping the hauler attached to my truck so the hitch stayed secure we raised the hitch as high as we could in order to bring the ramps into plane with the bed. Then we eased the machines onto the ramps and slowly winched them up the ramps using the commercial come-alongs, we also winched the top so the they didn't fall backward up the ramps. Watch your weight distribution on the trailer so that you don't get sway, as well as left to right. 

Does this make sense?

Toag and Earl have done alot more machine moving. As I've only done a half dozen loads greater than #5,000. Perhaps they will weigh in, and or correct or elaborate on our process.

I also enjoyed a powerful conversation with a MN State Trooper / Commercial Vehicle Inspector (I initiated the conversation) about how to do this safely and legally. I would recommend others to do the same. He gave me all kinds of pointers, no charge/no tickets/no fines!  


Daryl
MN


----------



## davidh (Mar 14, 2015)

what'd the wife get ? ? ?


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 14, 2015)

A weekend without me tracking swarf into the house and into the laundry.

Priceless!

Daryl
MN


----------



## xalky (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the tips and methods you used. Winching the top of the machine as well as the bottom makes a lot of sense for the tall machines, great tip. Am I to understand that you guys dragged the machines up without rollers? How did you get the machines off at the other end when you delivered them? Was there something solid to anchor the comealong to, to pull the machines off?


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep, that was one of Toags many suggestions. It worked well with all the machines, as we the continuous running feet rode up on both sides. Next time, I have an 1/8 HR sheet to lay on the car ramps to smooth the ramp out. For the moment they are still sitting on the trailer, under a heavy tarp. We will be using a fork to unload at this end. Removing machines, loading the fork, unloading the fork, then the machine, reloading the fork, and back. My first mill I used a tilting flat bed tow truck. We raised the mill up, slid a large pallet jack under her. Tied her to the pallet jack, then winched up the tilt bed tow truck. Backed the tilt bed unto the shop apron and then lowerd the pallet jack using the tow trucks controlled winching system. No mishaps occurred. However, again I am not telling you that these are best practices. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 15, 2015)

For an easier unload, you might talk with a local heavy tow company that has a 25 ton rotator or larger....snatch it up and rotate then extend into the shop.


----------



## xalky (Mar 15, 2015)

The reason why I asked if you guys put the machines up on rollers is because of a couple of bad experiences that I've had. Things can go wrong in a flash. I was hoping that you had a better method of rolling that is safer.   I'm not a big fan of putting machines up on rollers of any kind,  even though it's more difficult to drag a heavy machine, its far safer than putting it up on rollers IMO. This is when a fork lift can be a lifesaver. Be safe out there.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 15, 2015)

xalky said:


> The reason why I asked if you guys put the machines up on rollers is because of a couple of bad experiences that I've had. Things can go wrong in a flash. I was hoping that you had a better method of rolling that is safer.   I'm not a big fan of putting machines up on rollers of any kind,  even though it's more difficult to drag a heavy machine, its far safer than putting it up on rollers IMO. This is when a fork lift can be a lifesaver. Be safe out there.


I always set wedges ahead of and behind the machine close enough that it will stop on them before it starts to tip.  It's tedious to have to keep repositioning them but safer.  I also make sure that there are always lots of rollers under the machine so it won't tip back when it runs off one.  I use the smallest rollers possible.

Turns are tricky.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 15, 2015)

I've had good luck with machine skates. It takes forever to get it lifted 1/8inch at a time, then do the other side, one at a time.
The rollers we used in Indiana were 1/2inch.

If you use a tow truck be sure that the rig has controlled pay - out. As not all of them do.
The other factor is that while tow drivers have huge experience moving big and heavy things, the driver might not be experienced with lathes/mills/grinders which don't necessarily have a low center of gravity. 

Consider always lowering knees, rotating heads, removing motors, etc. Anything to move the weight to the base of the item. And yes things can change in a flash. 
Don't try to catch it as it rolls!!
Hiring a rigger, while expensive can be much less expensive than scraping you machine, or the injuries etc.

Daryl


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 15, 2015)

I also have had good luck with machine skates, but lifting and lowering can be tedious as you mentioned. They are quite expensive to purchase, but pretty reasonable to rent, well worth the rental fee!


----------



## toag (Mar 15, 2015)

All in all it was a good team effort, not a hard headed guy in the group, and suggestions were weighed on merit and taken without egos in the way.  earl was a great host, excellent mover too.  I think we were extremely safe, and I never had a moment where my pucker factor went up at all.   I will say moving bigearl's "little" shaper as the most work, but he made some wickded good jalepeno burgers that easily made up for it.  The L&S was only a 12" swing lathe... just like a clausing or southbend .  was great meeting everyone, and we should definitely do more meetups in the future


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations,


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 15, 2015)

xalky said:


> ....even though it's more difficult to drag a heavy machine, its far safer than putting it up on rollers IMO. This is when a fork lift can be a lifesaver. Be safe out there.



I agree about dragging.  In most cases I don't like rollers under a machine that most of us would have to handle, especially on any kind of a slope.  This is where friction is your friend.  An anchor bolt in the floor and a come-a-long is a pretty good way to move a machine, slow and easy.  It's that transition from the slope to the flat that will get you every time.

When we off-loaded Alloy's new Shizouka mill (about 5000#) in my shop, just the very shallow ramp on the drop deck trailer was a bit of an issue.  The mill has wheels installed by a former owner, and even chained off to the forklift, it was still a bit dicey for that 2 foot section.  I should have just picked it up rather than rolling it out of the trailer.  With the wheels, it kind of had a mind of it's own.  When we load it again, I will pick it up and set it in the trailer.  I do admit that the wheels are nice, 3 of us were able to just push it into final position.

My preference for machine moving is a forklift rated for at least twice the machine weight, unfortunately this is not always possible in the home shop environment.


----------

